# commande gcc & langage c



## Somia (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté récemment un macbook air et j'ai du mal à programmer en c,
j'ai ce message d'erreur "-bash: gcc: command not found" quand j'essaie de compiler un programme .c par exemple: gcc -c essai.c

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait??

Il y a un forum dédié au développement sur Mac&#8230; Je t'y déplace&#8230;


----------



## Nyx0uf (24 Avril 2012)

Installer les outils de dev dispo sur developer.apple.com


----------



## Larme (24 Avril 2012)

_XCode_ depuis l'_AppStore_, vu que t'es sous _Lion_.


----------



## Somia (24 Avril 2012)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses rapides ,


en fait, j'ai déjà installé xcode mais j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur.

dois je lancé xcode à partir du terminal pour que ça marche? et si oui comment je fais?


----------



## Nyx0uf (24 Avril 2012)

Faut installer les command line tools :

Xcode -> Préférences -> Downloads -> Command Line Tools


----------



## Larme (24 Avril 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/xcode-and-terminal-1055082.html


----------



## Somia (25 Avril 2012)

@*Nyx0uf*, merci, j'ai suivi votre conseil et ça marche

merci à tout le monde pour votre réactivité.

@+


----------



## tatouille (25 Avril 2012)

Somia a dit:


> @*Nyx0uf*, merci, j'ai suivi votre conseil et ça marche
> 
> merci à tout le monde pour votre réactivité.
> 
> @+



XCODE ADVENTURE petit ajout: 

pourquoi les commandes ne sont plus "symlinkées" par defaut?

on pourrait imaginer que tu ajoutes "/Developer/usr/bin" a ton PATH
export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/Developer/usr/bin:$PATH

ce qui fonctionnerait tres bien, maintenant depuis lion et ios 5 il y a une incompatibilitée voulue des utilitaires et des SDKs, mais bon nombre de developer continue a supporter des versions precedentes et pour cela tu as besoin d'xcode 3, donc voici mon installation:

/Developer4
/Developer3

dans un telle configuration vous comprendrez qu'il important de ne pas avoir ses vilains tools installés dans le user

dans mon .profile j'ai une condition qui me permet de changer de PATH, car je peux aussi cross compile en utilisant le simulateur ou directement la sdk arm ou meme en cross canadian pour windows.

pourquoi? ca te permet de creer tes makefile pour tester ton code et portion de code, dépendances, avoir des archives comportant la base de tes applications comportant les differentes versions set d'instructions et tests d'unité 

en quelques minutes tu peux reconstruire ta sdk, ce que tu ne peux pas faire dans xcode car ton projet devrait comporter tout les subtargets et chaque fois que tu fais un nouveau projet tu es repartie dans la creation de subtargets et reconstruire tout ton code... 

si tu as tes propres archives tu les ajoutes simplement au projet en ajoutant les chemins pour les Headers, de plus utilisant boost/icu/openssl/libcurl je ne me vois pas re-compiler patcher a chaque fois; 12 minutes de perdu a chaque clean/build non merci.


----------

